
Gone fly fishing: Video of angler dangling from drone under investigation - erex78
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-08-29/footage-of-man-fishing-from-drone-being-investigated-by-casa/11460604
======
programmarchy
Here's the link to the video:

[https://www.facebook.com/UAVMe/videos/2157974847663933/](https://www.facebook.com/UAVMe/videos/2157974847663933/)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Can be done skiing as well.

[https://youtube.com/watch?v=At3xcj-pTjg](https://youtube.com/watch?v=At3xcj-
pTjg)

